# Northern Flicker



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Just saw a Northern Flicker five feet from the window as it fed off the bug? hiding in a maples bark.
Cool to see one this time of year.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Kirk, 

You need to keep your camera handy. It is starting to snow here.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I've had a male on my feeder the last 4 days. Figured they are called flickers because thats what he does to all the seed in the feeder looking for his favorite. This guy would empty the feeder in 30 min. My dog and the squirrels loved it. I increased the crushed peanuts about 4x and he seems to be happy.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

had one at my feeder a couple years ago, not seen one since.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

See them all the time in the summer here in Canton
Never saw one in the winter. They are a cool bird


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Happy Jack said:


> I've had a male on my feeder the last 4 days. Figured they are called flickers because thats what he does to all the seed in the feeder looking for his favorite. This guy would empty the feeder in 30 min. My dog and the squirrels loved it. I increased the crushed peanuts about 4x and he seems to be happy.



Are you sure it was a flicker?? I have never seen my flickers on my seed feeders only suit feeders


http://images.google.com/images?q=Pictures+of+a+northern+flicker&hl=en&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Taxidermist said:


> Are you sure it was a flicker?? I have never seen my flickers on my seed feeders only suit feeders
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=Pictures+of+a+northern+flicker&hl=en&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title


Positive it's a male. I have suet on the side of the platform but he ignores it.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Thats great they like your seed feeder. Mine love the suit and also to wake me up in the spring by beating his pecker uh I mean bill on my gutters to attract the ladies


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Then I hope he's gone come spring ! He was back this morning and it might be the peanuts cause he didn't empty the feeder. In flight he's got the yellow-gold under the wings and the white patch on his back. Got the red on the back of the neck and the black bib and mustache. King of the feeder too, the other day he took a whack at a Starling.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Definitly a flicker, but what the heck is a starling doing around your place this time of year?


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Overdew said:


> Definitly a flicker, but what the heck is a starling doing around your place this time of year?



I have tons of targets I mean starling all winter long


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Starlings are here year round.
They have different feathers ( plumage) in the summer ans winter, so they change their appearance.

Check out this site

http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i4930id.html


----------

